# It's me drains



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My 1 monthe old A/S Scout has been out on 2 trips,a 2 part maiden voyage. Both times the Kitchen sink and the washroom basin and shower have been very slow to drain. I have looked for any trapped pipes to no avail. Any body got any bright ideas?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Am I the only one with bunged up drains?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Honestly, if my vehicle was a month old, I'd go back to the dealer and let them sort it. However, before I did, I would fill the sink(s) and on level ground, I'd find out the time each sink took to drain, just so's I had a base line to judge from.

i.e.

Hello Mr. Dealer, my kitchen sink takes .....55 seconds ...to drain. the bathroom sink takes ....48 ...seconds to drain. I think this is too much, and would like you, under warranty, to check the pipes for kinks, tight bends, or airlocks. please. thank you.

maybe the actual routing of the pipes is to horizontal to drain swiftly. and a new van isnt likely to have stuff bunging up the pipes.( food stuffs etc) it maybe, tho' theres some build detritis in the pipes partially blocking them.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

No Bigfoot we have had similar problems as well. We have used a plunger on the kitchen sink and that is a lot better now. Our shower is ok but the bathroom sink can take 5 mins to drain. It is obviously the way the van is parked and an air lock problem, so our dealer has drilled another vent in the waste tank. It appears to be better but we haven't been away since it was done so still not sure if that has solved our problem.

We have heard of other Autotrails with similar problems so you will need to contact your dealer.

Jan


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi hunny, am sorry cannot help with the cause of ones drains problem. I cannot offer any advice whatsoever but..................................I feel your pain :wink: :wink: 



Oooooh mebbes its a bubble or sommat!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you would be more unique if you *didn't *have the problem Biggy.

I think it has a lot to do with the convoluted pipework they mostly seem to use, as it must trap bit of greasy waste and scum etc., and it goes up and down like a fiddler's elbow where it is routed under our van!!

The only really successful remedy I know of at first hand was years ago when a plumber friend got so fed up he re-did his caravan with household pipwork.

Afterwards he had to jump back quickly as he pulled the plug out for fear of being sucked down the drain. 8O 8O

I jest a little ( :roll: :roll: ) but it certainly did the trick.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bigfoot,yes my friend,the plunger is the way to go,I always make sure I have a plunger,never had a van with fast flowing plumbing,when my drains start to slow up I give them a good plunge,works a treat.
seamus.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Actually there is a very simple solution. Using one of the vent holes in the grey water tank, (if you have a marine loo as well, best to know what you are doing 8O ) and push a hollow tube through the vent hole and get the missus to suck it while you empty said appliances. (I mean the pipe if anyone thought I meant the tank  ) (Wish I hadn't started this now.  )


----------

